# Complexity Journal: 29g / Low Tech with breeding pair of Pelvicachromis



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Vicki, I love all the colors in this tank too! I can't wait to see it "grow" into a 29  

How is that project coming? Has it started or are you still getting the 75 settled? 

Can't wait to see this stub turn into a journal!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm working on it, and the big day should be coming soon, maybe next week.

Right now, I'm at the stage of collecting all of the equipment I need for the tank. I almost have everything I need or have at least ordered it.

I have the injected CO2 system ready to go (pulled it from my 75g). Orlando is making the reactor for me which should come in early next week. I'm looking at getting a second XP2 filter soon. I already have a smaller UVS that would do well for this tank. I've ordered more substrate. And the 29g tank itself is finally empty of fish and plants from the move. I just need to clean it out now. I already have the stand, canopy, and extra lighting. I have new electrical outlet strips for my 75g which will let me then move the ones I'm using on that tank to my 29g.

So once the reactor comes in, I should be able to switch out the tanks and start injecting CO2. Hopefully, I can make the switch sometime next week.

I'm trying to figure out how I want to do the scape. I don't want it to be the same as my 75g, but I still like the basic aspects of that type of scape. It's also a bit of a challenge because it's more natural for me to have the focal point on the left side of the tank, but that wouldn't do well with the position of the tank in the room. I'm thinking of having the far right corner be the actual focal point with everything drifting towards the front left corner. I think that might make the best use of the smaller space.

The plants that have the reddish color in this tank are my Crypt wendtii 'bronze'. I sometimes wonder if this is the 'red' species instead of the 'bronze'. These crypts have gone wild even though I never dose ferts or CO2. I'm going to have to sell some of the extras since I have far too many to use in a scape with other plants.

I'll try to take pictures as I go so we can all enjoy the transformation. I think it's fun to see the before and after pictures when a tank is scaped.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds good! Does the fact that you pulled the injected CO2 from the 75 mean you are no longer dosing CO2 in that tank? Or am i misunderstanding? 

I definitely agree that it is really fun to see before and after pictures, I look forward to seeing them for this tank once you get the rest of your equipment together, or rather once it comes i!  

It does look to me like you have more of a 'red' than a 'bronze' crypt forest in there, crypts grow really well for me too! Do you know what the K rating on that light is? I have some crypts that are supposed to be red, and looked quite red in the store, but once I got them in my tank, the really washed out so I'm wondering what K rating you are using, I'm thinking that is my problem. They look beautiful and healthy, I might have to keep my eye on the SnS for some as a red/bronze comparison :tongue:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still dosing CO2 in my 75g. Both tanks will have injected CO2.

What I did was put the new cylinder and equipment to the 75g and hand down the older cylinder and equipment to the 29g. Once I saw how wonderful it was to have injected CO2, I couldn't NOT add it to my 29g. In a way, the 29g will be a smaller version of my 75g.

The lighting I have on my 20long in the picture above is one dual bulb Coralife Aqualight FW 30" fixture. This fixture is about a year old with one 6700K T5 bulb and one 10,000K T5 bulb. Now they're using a "Colormax" bulb in place of the 10,000K bulb. Mine went out about a month ago, and I decided to replace it with the original 10,000K bulb. So that bulb is new with the 6700K being old.

I now have two of those fixtures (the second fixture has the Colormax bulb instead of the 10,000K bulb). That's what I'll use as my brighter lighting for the 29g. It won't be as bright as my 75g, but it should be bright enough to grow what I want.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds pretty good! It must be the 10k bulb, I'll have to see what I can find for that, I really want to bring out my reds more in all tanks. Thanks for the input! 

I can't wait to see the 29 once it gets started!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I walked over to look at the crypts, and I think one thing that's making them look like they do in pictures is because the light in the tank is making them a bit translucent so the red stands out. The leaves are not translucent, of course, but it's kind of like shining a flashlight through your hand. Suddenly, the red shows up more.

I think the best way to bring out reds in a tank is to plant plants that have a very bold red, such as 'Sao Paulo'. Now that's a red plant!

I can't wait to get the 29g going either. I have it sitting on the floor next to the 20long, empty and ready to go. I have a few more things I need to order to get it all set up, but I may proceed without those things just to get the process going.


----------



## SeattlesDarko (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow what a ton of stuff  I just started my first planted 29 gallon. I'm really anxious to see how yours looks once it's all set up.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmm it could definitely have to do with the light shining through the leaves, but mine don't show up red even in pictures. Perhaps I am not using a good setting on my camera? I'd love to plant a very bold red but it would never make it in my tanks! And before you say it, I don't have the $$ or time at the moment to go high-tech :tongue: I planted the sunset hygro in my 5.5 and 30g tanks, it and the 'rosanervig' i already had in both tanks have really bright pink leaves on the tops of the stems. I still have more that I want to try in the 20, I'll be curious to see how the pink looks in there compared to the other tanks. 

I know you're excited about starting this tank so I'll be waiting (as patiently as I can) for pictures of the progress!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I'm officially starting to work on the 29g! :smile:

I've moved the 20long to another stand, have the background on the 29g, and have it on the main stand. I've added some eggcrate to the bottom and am working on the driftwood design. I'll try to take a quick picture to show the early stage of the tank.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds great! Can't wait to see the setup progress pictures! 

What is eggrate and what purpose does it serve if you don't mind my asking? I assume you don't mean the cardboard or foam mattress pad kind so you got me curious!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Eggcrate is a plastic sheeting normally used as a diffuser for commercial fluorescent lights in offices. It has a network of squares.

It's used to help protect the bottom of the tank. It's more commonly used for tanks with large, stacked rocks, such as a cichlid tank, in case the fish knock the rocks down. Even though my tanks aren't at high risk, I still like to put it at the bottom for extra security. If nothing else, it makes me feel better while moving rocks and things around as I play with design ideas. Placing rocks on bare glass makes me cringe.

You can see the eggcrate in the pictures I'm about to post, especially the last one.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

And here are the first pictures of the 29g design! :smile:

Of course, I started with the driftwood. It's my favorite part of my tanks. I love having the branches rise up towards the top where I can easily see my amano shrimp on them.

I had bought the driftwood several months ago when they were first offered. I think this was one of the "branchiest" packages I've seen offered. I may have to trim out a few of the smaller branches, but maybe not.

In all of the pictures, the wood is placed further to the left than it will be in the end. I'm having to use the glass on the left to hold it in place for pictures.

I started off wanting to create a leaning design from the back/right to the front/left, but then I found the branch on the left and loved the way it curved over.

Trying to get the branches glued together in the form I wanted was a bit of a challenge, but the final results came out pretty close to what I wanted.










The position of the tank in the room makes it's main display to be somewhat offset to the left. So the overall design will be more closed on the back/right and more open towards the front/left.










This angle starts to show the branches on the far left piece a little bit better. 










While playing with the various pieces of wood I have, I stumbled into this piece that I think looks cool at the base of the main wood. I'll have to raise it up so it's not completely blocked by plants, but I think it adds some character to the overall wood design.

The rock is in there mainly to hold the wood in place, but it is one of the rocks I may use in the final design. I don't have any fancy rocks so the regular bullnose rocks will have to do.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

That's a fantastic piece of wood you've got there! I'm looking forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you! There are actually 3 branches glued together to make the main DW display with a 4th branch at the bottom.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh Vicki it looks fantastic! I think that will look stunning when planted! Thanks for letting me know what eggcrate is and why it's used, I don't use many rocks, but it's good to know for the future! The one large rock I do have in the 30 makes me slightly nervous, i might think about getting some eggcrate when I move the tank. 

Also on a bit of a sidenote, I really like the color of your tank stand


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the wood, Vicki. And I think the 2 pieces at the bottom really add to the interest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think the 2 pieces at the bottom really add to the interest. :thumbsup:


Definitely agree with this!!!


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this. I've mentioned before that your larger tank is one of my favorites, and I'll be looking to this setup for inspiration for my own tank of the same size. Looking good so far!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice words! :smile:

The CO2 reactor arrived today so I'm ready to go. The only thing I don't have is the CustomFlo kit for the intakes and outtakes, but I can proceed without that for now. I may just paint the XP2 gear black and let it go at that.

Karackle, thanks for the mention of the stand color! It is actually one of those Sedona stands by Perfecto. I went back and forth on getting it for over 6 months, but I finally decided I would give it a try. What brought me to get this particular stand is it was the only one I could find that fit a 29g and had a matching canopy!

https://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2035/product.web

It's not going to win any awards for quality or looks, but it's definitely a nice looking stand. I really like the overall look when the canopy is on. I don't like the canopy design, but it works.

I'll get a full shot of the stand and canopy later. I tried to find a real life picture of it all over the place, but couldn't find it. So I want to be sure to put one online for others.

The stand does not have a rim to cover the bottom black rim of the tank, but they gave a square piece of wood that you put over the tank to hide the trim. If you look closely, you can see I don't have it centered yet. I'll do that just before I start adding water.

Here's a picture of the stand with the canopy:

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/image_mfg/105 Perfecto 30 Sedona Red Oak.jpg


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey that does look pretty nice! I like the red oak color  Can't wait to see your real-life shots of it


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I debated for what seemed to be forever on whether to get the red oak or black color. I like the red oak that I selected. It's a bit garish on the red, but it gives that "furniture" look rather well.

I need to trim off the bottom of the driftwood "tree" and attach it to some slate so I can finally begin to water log it. Hopefully, I'll get that done tomorrow.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Update! This has become my problem child... err... tank. Where to begin... I think I'll write this in sections.

Driftwood that refused to cooperate:

First, gluing and screwing the wood in place didn't go so well. I'd get one part done, but when I'd get it in the tank and start to place the lower pieces of dw with it, I'd end up messing something up. So out it came. And back in. And back out. Each time, I added screws, tie wraps, regular JB Weld and even Waterweld. I finally got it in place. Not quite the way I wanted it, but I gave up out of exasperation.

At this stage, I was able to get the tank up and running with one of my two XP2 filters. I added new substrate at the bottom (to thicken it up) while putting the old substrate on top. I let all the mulm come right on in. After settling for an hour or so, I turned on the filter and let it work on the water. I could then put the fish in.

Things looked pretty good at this point. I got the electrical wiring the way I wanted, moved over my other filter, and had the CO2 with the pH controller running. All seemed to be going well.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Bubble counter fluid:

Having blundered the CO2 earlier, I was left with an oil slick of bubble counter fluid. While it's not supposed to be harmful, it is unsightly. So I wanted to at least get out what I could.

I decided to try to get some of it out by using the python as a skimmer of sorts. So I skimmed off the top, added water, skimmed it again, on and on.

During this time, one of my guppies (my original mama) swam into the python. She was only about 6" into the hose, but nothing I did could get her to go back. She would just swim further and further down the hose. So I decided, fine. I'll see if I can push her back out by reversing the water.

Next thing I knew, the water exploded along with my mama guppy who was now decapitated.  At least it was fast so she didn't suffer much.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Bubble counter fluid again:

I let things rest for a couple of days and then decided to try to get some more of the bubble counter fluid out using the python again. I also sucked up some floating leaves while I was at it.

When I finally decided I had done enough of that, I pulled out the python, but instead of sucking the water in, the water started to come back out. Now that's not right.

I started to yell for my husband to turn the water off when it started going back down like it was supposed to. I shrugged it off.

Well, let's just say I figured out what had blocked the hose. Another guppy lost.

I later found a 3rd one in the sink. I don't know how long it had been in the python hose (days).

And then I found a 4th one floating in the tank.

And then a 5th one got sucked in, but came out alive. Well, for a couple of minutes that is. It was pretty much skinned alive. I put it out of its misery.

By now, I'm getting really worried. I've used my python for over a year with guppies and had never had anything like this happen. I could understand it happening when I was using the python as a skimmer, but so many guppies?

Saddest of all is that I not only lost my original mama guppy, but I also lost my female ender.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks very nice.... Looking forward to seeing this tank evolve.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Just when you think it's safe...

Okay, got everything stabilized and decided I had better get back on schedule for my water changes and ferts.

Did a 50% water change. Gave the bottom dwellers and amanos some sweet potato and turned off the lights.

The next morning, I woke up to dead fish. :icon_cry:

9 out of 11 of my amano shrimp were dead, scattered all throughout the tank.

My Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Nigerian Red' that I was going to trade in for a new male Kienke was dead.

And one of my chain loaches was dead.

I cleaned out the dead bodies and tried to figure out what went wrong.

The only thing I can come up with is CO2 poisoning (although, the living fish were not gasping at the top). My convoluted idea is that the pH was artificially dropped by the new driftwood in the tank. So when I adjusted my pH controller, I was already starting out with a lower pH than I should have.

So when I did the water change, I removed the water with the lowered pH from the wood. The new water then came in with a higher pH which the pH controller then lowered back down to the setting I was using. Only this time, the lowered pH wasn't a combination of the driftwood and CO2, but just CO2. Thus, overdosing the CO2.

I did a 50% water change making sure to add oxygen into the tank and raised the pH setting on my pH controller.

The fish have survived overnight with that, but I don't think they are all well. One of my chain loaches is very pale which is not a good sign. I'm not sure if the other fish are okay or not. When you start looking for signs of problems, everything suddenly becomes a sign.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Leak:

Having performed an emergency water change to lower the CO2 in the tank, I finish it all up and turn the filters back on. All is well. Right?

Nope.

A couple of hours later, I realize that the water was about 1" lower than I had filled it. Uh oh! :icon_eek:

Yup, a leak. I had not secured the quick disconnect on one of the filters properly which caused it to leak. I couldn't see the leak because it was in the back corner.

No problem. Fixed the cause of the leak, cleaned up the water and fired the filter back up. Worked great!

Umm... problem. The water has caused the cheap stand to start splitting at the bottom. The corner now has a 1/4" gap while the so called "wood" is curdling on the outside at the bottom.

No!  I had worried about the stand, obviously with good reason. So while I've had the stand for only about 2 months, I need to replace it. It clearly won't last.

So now I'm watching Craigslist.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Looks very nice.... Looking forward to seeing this tank evolve.


Gotta love those ninja moments! :hihi:

Thanks for the nice words. I hope to see it evolve, as well. Not a good start, but these things happen. Live and learn!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Yikes... seems it's one of those 'when it rains, it pours' time periods, isn't it?

I hope my bad luck hasn't been rubbing off... :icon_frow


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm not really sure what to say. I recently spent about a week sulking over the loss of my favorite pleco, but this sort of puts that "crisis" to shame. I'm very sorry for all your losses, that can't be an easy thing.

Regardless, I'm still eagerly awaiting pictures and I fully expect to be dazzled by this tank. Your 75gal remains my inspiration for a larger tank in the future. Think I saw an update on that one, actually...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

imeridian said:


> Yikes... seems it's one of those 'when it rains, it pours' time periods, isn't it?
> 
> I hope my bad luck hasn't been rubbing off... :icon_frow


You don't have bad luck to rub off onto anyone. It's all just part of having a planted tank. The initial setup period is often the most difficult. And although the 29g is an upgrade from my original 20Long, switching it from dim lights, no CO2 and no ferts to double the light, EI ferts and injected CO2 is basically the same as starting a whole new tank.

Lessons learned:
Put a screen over the python to prevent fish from getting in.
When setting a pH controller on a new setup, move the pH downward very slowly, allowing for a normal week of maintenance to pass before attempting to set the lowest possible pH.
Follow proper procedures when using equipment so you don't blow your regulator, releasing a ton of bubble counter fluid into the tank.
Always double check canisters for leaks within 5 minutes whenever you've messed with them.
And going cheap (stand) isn't always the best value for the money. Good deals are great, but always ensure the quality is able to withstand normal use and abuse.

This is the process by which experience is gained. I will do better to not repeat my earlier mistakes. I'll make more mistakes, but, hopefully, with each one, I'll learn better so I can do better.

But, yeah, the rain has been pouring lately on this tank.

Also, good news on the fish. They seem to be doing better tonight. I'll still be watching them closely, but I think the original problem that killed so many has been fixed.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hungry Wendigo said:


> Oh wow, I'm not really sure what to say. I recently spent about a week sulking over the loss of my favorite pleco, but this sort of puts that "crisis" to shame. I'm very sorry for all your losses, that can't be an easy thing.


I'm so sorry about your pleco! You obviously loved him very much. And it's not sulking, but mourning. I think it's healthy to grieve over the losses of our favorite pets.



> Regardless, I'm still eagerly awaiting pictures and I fully expect to be dazzled by this tank. Your 75gal remains my inspiration for a larger tank in the future. Think I saw an update on that one, actually...


Thank you! I don't know how dazzling it'll be, but I am looking forward to getting both tanks the way I want them.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow...uh....bad week! Ouch!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Wow...uh....bad week! Ouch!


That says it all!


----------



## Po0gs (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the problems but in the end it'll be amazing, I look forward to updates!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, Po0gs! I have a lot of work to do so it's going to take awhile, but that will just make it that much sweeter when I finally do get things in order.

Also, welcome to TPT! :smile:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Lessons learned:
> Put a screen over the python to prevent fish from getting in.
> When setting a pH controller on a new setup, move the pH downward very slowly, allowing for a normal week of maintenance to pass before attempting to set the lowest possible pH.
> Follow proper procedures when using equipment so you don't blow your regulator, releasing a ton of bubble counter fluid into the tank.
> ...


TPT should start a sticky of stuff like this. I'm so sorry all this stuff happened to you but you've got the dedication to pull through. 

I just used water in the bubble counter.... is there an advantage to the oil? I can definitely see the disadvantage.:icon_eek: 

Your luck will turn around soon!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow Vicki, I'm so sorry to hear about all of your troubles! And especially the fish losses, it's always hard. 

But you are also right that it's a learning experience, we've all made mistakes and learned from them, it's just a part of this hobby unfortunately. I'm glad you see it as a learning experience and are willing to move forward and not give up though, because I bet this tank will be stunning when it's done!  

I really can't wait to see updated pictures! It sounds like things are finally starting to pull together which is good to hear! 

Also, let me know if you want any Endler or hybrid females, I'd be more than willing to pass on my guppy female to you as well


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Boy Vicki, I check out for a week or so and come back to your tank's issues. SO SORRY!!!! What a pain. Sometimes life just seems to throw it all at you at once!

On the other hand. Love your driftwood. It's gonna look fantastic! Don't wait until everything is perfect to post a px. What's so neat about these journals is seeing the beginning and the growth. The tanks are never finished.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How have I missed this until now :icon_eek: I hope you get better luck!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I could use some better luck.

Okay, all the fish are stable now. Not a problem since the CO2 overdose. So what do I have now? I'll give you three guesses.

BBA and Clado! What a lovely combination! My wood is nice and furry now. :hihi:

I'm not going nuts over it just yet. I think this means I have now experienced every single algae that is known to grow in tanks! What a milestone! LOL!

I did the first H2O2 treatment today. I know the CO2 is an issue. After ODing on it, I'm scared to crank it back up. So, of course, BBA jumped in.

The Clado had always been in that tank, but just a small patch about the size of a nickel on one piece of wood. I never thought anything of it. It was kind of pretty, in fact. It seems the extra light, CO2 and ferts have jolted the clado into growing. It's attacking my tank pretty badly. I'm hoping the H2O2 can kill it. We'll see.

I have this tank planted, but I only used left over plants from my 75g. So they're not as pretty. I'm also thinking the lighting may not work out. I never see this tank pearl (even with the raised CO2). 

I still have a lot of work to do with this tank. I'm actually finding it harder to do than my 75g. But that's part of the fun of it all. Watching the tanks go through their trials and then seeing them improve. Makes you appreciate things when they're going well!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

the DW looks awesome!!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, chonhzilla! I just realized that I never posted a picture of the tank after I put it together. I need to do that (yes, with BBA and Clado). I tend to put this tank secondary to my 75g so it doesn't get the same amount of attention, but it's coming along okay.

I'll try to get some pictures posted for tomorrow.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Complexity -

I was wondering about the pictures. I read the thread a while ago and saw the pictures of your wood. I have been sitting on the edge of my seat ever since.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, are you in for a disappointment! This tank is not a seat edger at all. :hihi:

At least there are some plants in it. Maybe the BBA will be a nice shade of red to give the tank color!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, boy! Now the tank is running without CO2. Can we say BBA and Clado party! :hihi:

Ran out of CO2 in my 75g cylinder so I grabbed the cylinder from my 29g to keep the 75g going until I can get them both refilled tomorrow. Of course that means the 29g has no CO2 now. I can't wait to see how much BBA and Clado I'm going to get!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh Vicki, I'm so sorry to hear about the issues! I am glad you are taking such a positive attitude about the whole thing though...I think we'd all go nuts if we didn't take a positive approach to our tank issues though! Good luck with the eradication! :biggrin:

Can't wait to see the pics either way, been looking forward to seeing how the wood fit into the finished product!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not as happy with the final outcome of the wood. I had a lot of problems keeping it all together and making it fit the small tank. The bottom driftwood is higher than I wanted because I forgot to take into consideration the substrate height. I figured I'd wait until it all grew in and decide if I wanted to change it or not.

I think I now know why that tank is getting BBA and Clado. I think the pH controller electrode is bad. Remember, this is the one that I let dry out when I moved. I thought it was working, but now that the CO2 isn't being injected into that tank, the pH controller is still registering the same pH reading as before. That's not right.

So I just ordered a new pH controller electrode. Between the new electrode and a freshly refilled CO2 cylinder, I should be able to get the CO2 where I want it. Then it's just a matter of killing out the existing BBA and Clado.

I think I've had planted tanks long enough now to have a good attitude when things go wrong. I've had all kinds of things go wrong, but in the end, it's just part of the whole process and you can recover from it. Even BBA and Clado. Actually, I think learning how to kill out the BBA is making me much calmer now. It's not going to destroy my tank and all of the plants. It's just a pest that's telling me that I don't have the CO2 high enough. It's like a CO2 meter! :icon_lol:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I don't know much about CO2, but I do know it drops the pH, so I would assume you are right if it isn't registering a change now that there is no CO2. 

Sounds like you'll get the tank into good shape in no time, and I'm sure knowing how to kill the BBA now definitely helps with sanity, calmness, and of course, getting the tank looking beautiful quickly!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm updating this with OLD pics, and not the best ones at that. But it's what I have.

I took these pics on Dec 13, 2008 while I was working on the tank.

First, is the tank — soooo sparkling clean as a brand new setup — with the driftwood and substrate. The plants in the picture are just in there to keep them alive. The rocks in the picture are there to keep the driftwood in place while I anchored it down with the substrate.










I got really lucky and discovered these power strips. I got them from Amazon (Tripp Lite Outlet Strips). What I really love about these is the spacing between the outlets. I have a ton of timers and bricks, and they fit perfectly with these.

I'll have to show an updated picture with how I have the wiring. It's all neat and tidy. I like it. :smile:



















The cabinet I got is so cheap! I knew it would be, but there aren't many cabinet and canopy sets made for a 29g tank so I took what I could find. It claims to be "wood", but even paper is wood so that's not much of a claim. Scratched it right away.

The cabinet is the Perfecto Sedona pictured here. It's okay to look at, but crappy quality.

Notice how clean that canister hose is! :eek5:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Fast forward 3 months to March 4, 2009. Say goodbye to the perfectly clean tank! And say hello to BBA and Clado! 

The wood is completely covered in this. Clado is growing on the substrate. I haven't really done much about it other than pull it off when it gets like this because I am certain my CO2 is off. I think it's the electrode on the pH controller. So I ordered a new one, but it came in all crusty! Emailed the seller and absolutely NO reply. My next step will be to call Milwaukee for a replacement. Meantime, the tank is getting NO CO2 since I had already pulled out the old electrode not knowing the new one was bad.

Maybe I should be more worried about this than I am, but I think getting the CO2 adjusted right will do a lot to clear up the BBA issue. If I can catch them, I could move some of my SAEs from my 75g to feast on the BBA. I'm not sure what I'll do about the Clado. It's a new one for me. I guess I'll have to learn something new now.










Please excuse the awful looking plants. Can you tell this tank was neglected for awhile? :hihi:

Actually, what I took a picture of are my new pygmy cories! I ran across them by accident, and I just had to have them. There are 10 in the tank. Here's one of them. He's looking very seriously at that plant, trying to figure out what the heck happened to it! :icon_lol:










Uh oh, I think he figured out what happened to the plant. *I* neglected it! He had just finished giving the disgusted look stare-down before he lowered his head in shame. Poor thing. He does deserve better.

There's another little cory just to the right of the first one. He seems to be trying to figure out what happened to the tank, too! :hihi:










Oh, well, at least there's one inhabitant that's not complaining. Nothing like lots of algae to make for a fat and happy otto!










Sorry, now FTS this time. My memory card filled up, and I didn't get back to take more pictures. I'll try to get one sometime this week.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Actually, what I took a picture of are my new pygmy cories! I ran across them by accident, and I just had to have them. There are 10 in the tank. Here's one of them. He's looking very seriously at that plant, trying to figure out what the heck happened to it! :icon_lol:


He looks in shock like a hurricane victim returning to a devastated neighborhood. 

I'm so sorry about the Co2 issues and resulting algae problems. I know your luck will turn around soon!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> He looks in shock like a hurricane victim returning to a devastated neighborhood.


Yes, that's the look. Exactly! :hihi: Poor fella. He got all excited about going to his own tank, only to find it a mess! Oh, well. He gets clean water and great food all the same.



> I'm so sorry about the Co2 issues and resulting algae problems. I know your luck will turn around soon!


It's okay. I'm actually not that worried. I guess if I hadn't already battled BBA successfully, I might be really upset, but I know how to get rid of it. And I know I can make this tank a whole lot better. I really haven't done much to it because it's not ready because it's not stable yet (the balance of light, ferts, CO2). I actually kind of like the wood not being so absolutely perfect anymore. It looks more natural to me.

I'm also very lucky in that the BBA and Clado aren't attacking the plants very much. Maybe just a little, but not really. The plants need for me to remain consistent in my fert dosing and for me to get the CO2 issues straightened out. I think they'll do much better once I get that done. And then I can add some more plants that will liven up the tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How do you even get rid of Clado? I like the driftwood with the dark substrate. Very cool.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll have to watch this thread and how you solve your BBA/Clado issues, because i've been hit with the exact same problem when my DIY CO2 was neglected for a few weeks:icon_redf Good luck on the algaecide!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've conquered BBA before in my 75g so I'm not too worried about that one. It's a matter of getting the CO2 high enough. I'm not trusting my pH controller's electrode right now, and the replacement I bought came in bad. So there's no point in messing with the BBA until I can fix the root cause of the problem — the CO2.

Clado is another story. This is my first time to fight it. I did hit it with some H2O2, and it appeared to kill it. I didn't hit it with much so I'll have to be sure to get it directly next time I try.

What gets me about the Clado is that I put it in the tank! I had a patch of it on a piece of driftwood. It's been there, being very harmless, for over a year. So I didn't worry about it. But now that the tank has higher light, ferts and CO2, the clado decided to make the entire tank its home! Ugh!

There are very few algae out there that I haven't had to conquer yet so being hit with Clado is just ensuring that I experience them all! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a tank at work with beautiful plant growth. It is lower light with just java ferns and mosses. I just noticied clado this morning! Argh. I am going to try the H202 method as well. Good luck!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Do a test of H2O2 on the moss. I think it kills moss. I'm not sure about Excel. But best to test it out, as well.

Get that clado out as fast as you can. If it's still in just one spot, be aggressive so it can't spread. Mine is now all over the tank. Wish I had known better.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I used excel and it did nothing. Thanks for warning me to test the H202. I will pull it out of the tank first thing Monday morning. If it hasn't taken over by then. I'm scared now, lol!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Pull all of it out except a small patch. Then do your H2O2 treatment as you normally would. Wait a couple of days to see how the java moss handled it. If it died, well, it was just a small amount. If it's okay, then you should be fine.

I know for sure that H2O2 kills riccia. But I'm honestly not sure about java moss.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i reccomend you get your CO2 in order, and then make sure you dose enough of everything. that should clear up the BBA (along with excel and H2O2). clado is supposed to be hard to get rid of (never had it myself), but if your plants are healthy, algae eaters or manual removal should eventually get rid of it as less and less new spores form and germinate.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I can take a video of my co2 bubble counter in action and it works for me.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Marko and Ken! I was just thinking that this tank could be used to show how to get rid of BBA? Unfortunately, last week I cleaned off the intake screens and spray bars so they don't show how bad it really was. But that driftwood tells no lies! The BBA and Clado both love it!

I'm not going to make any promises, but if I have enough time, I'll see if I can snap some pictures of the progress of getting rid of the BBA once I finally start to tackle that project. Might be interesting for others to see so they can feel hopeful if their tank breaks out with a lot of BBA.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

co2 co2 co2! lol


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I know! I know! I know! :icon_lol:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Has the battle begun? Are you winning? I hope so! And if you haven't started, good luck! I am sorry to hear that part came in faulty and you got no response from the seller, how frustrating! I hope you get it squared away. 

Those pygmies are ADORABLE! I have 6 in my tank and I want to get more so that hopefully they don't hide in the corner any more. Aren't they just the cutest little things though? I don't see them much unless i'm looking for them, but i think they're my favorite fish in the 30.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Complexity - you are so smart. The H2o2 killed my clado quickly. How is your tank coming along? I would like updates, please.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I finally installed my new electrode for the pH controller, and that solved my CO2 issues. Now I'm getting some red color in my plants and pearling! This is the first time I've seen those plants pearl!

Unfortunately, my pygmy cories have been dying. I have no idea why. Just one after the other.

This is my 3rd time to get some and this time it was from another source, and they are still dying. So I've given up. No more pygmy cories for me.

I'll have to catch up some pics for this tank to show you the algae. It's really bad. My driftwood is completely covered in a mix of BBA and Clado. Clado is on the gravel and BBA on the rocks and some plants. I didn't even bother to mess with any of it until I could get my CO2 issues resolved. I'm considering a full tank breakdown, it's so bad.

I'm actually not that upset because this tank just has not received the attention it needs to do as well as I'd like. I mainly needed to get things balanced. Now I can actually begin working on the plants and scape.

I'm thinking I might try a different driftwood design. I liked this one, but it's too much like my 75g. I'd like something different. And with the driftwood so badly covered in algae, it might be best to change the wood anyway.

Pics when I can get to them. Not sure when, but hopefully either this weekend or next week.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear you got the electrode in place and have some pearling! 

It does sound like the algae got a good foothold and breaking down the tank might not be a bad idea, and given that you aren't super happy with the hard scape anyway, it sounds like you have a new project on the way! :hihi: 

I am sorry to hear about the pygmy cories though! Gosh I feel lucky about mine then! I lost some in my 5.5g when i had a tank crash and i lost a few in QT before they went in my 30g, but the 6 I put in my 30g when i started it up are doing well...I was REALLY careful about the QT and then drip acclimating them to the new tank because i'd lost some before, but I imagine you're careful with those things too. Maybe once the tank is happy and balanced it might be worth trying them again, they are so darn cute!  But I also understand the frustration! I actually went to look for more the other day but the place I usually get them was out. Alas. 

Can't wait to see the new direction this tank takes!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The tank is stable other than the algae. I've wondered if it's possible eating the BBA and/or Clado could have caused them harm? But I have loaches and ottos in the tank with the algae, and they're happy. Even the guppies nibble on the algae from time to time. So I don't know.

I drip irrigated, but maybe not long enough. The ones I had earlier were in my 5g tanks, and they lasted several months with one dying here and there so that they were all gone in about a year. But these are just dying. Maybe the CO2 is an issue? Or just not being acclimated to the CO2? I have no idea. But that's the last time I'll try them. They just don't do well for me.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm...well then, no, it does not sound like they do well for you at all and I'm out of other ideas. Strange. I'm sorry! Perhaps something in the water. Alas, some things just don't work in our tanks and it's almost always weird. I can't grow a silly Java fern for the life of me. Go figure.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I finally installed my new electrode for the pH controller, and that solved my CO2 issues. Now I'm getting some red color in my plants and pearling! This is the first time I've seen those plants pearl!
> 
> Unfortunately, my pygmy cories have been dying. I have no idea why. Just one after the other.
> 
> ...


Yeah about the electrode and pH controller. I am always happy to see red plants get really red. Mine never make it, alas.... Sorry about the pygmy cories. I hear they are really tough fish to keep. I couldn't keep them alive either. It's a shame, they are such pretty cories. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Any update pictures?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the BBA too much, my tank has it on the filter intake/outlet and on the driftwood too but I know I'll look up one day and it will be gone and it's just unfortunate I don't know what the water parameters are the make disappear, but I've had it before then will go years without it.

I notice that all Oto's have the same little quirk about pointing to the left.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Now that's one fat and happy oto! What a great pic! :biggrin: Never noticed the pointing before. I'll have to watch my otos to see if they point like that, too.

Oh, wow, talk about not updating a journal! The BBA is long gone in this tank. It's been very stable for years now. I changed it to a low tech tank when I got busy with school, and I have no plans to change it back now. I robbed the CO2 stuff from this tank to use on my 90g tank.

I'm looking at getting a new camera, and as soon as I pick one out and get it, I'll update this with new pics.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Now that's one fat and happy oto! What a great pic! :biggrin: Never noticed the pointing before. I'll have to watch my otos to see if they point like that, too.


Heeheehee that IS a fat happy oto!!! love it!



Complexity said:


> I'm looking at getting a new camera, and as soon as I pick one out and get it, I'll update this with new pics.


Can't wait to see the pictures!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll drag my old camera out to see if it can still take a halfway decent pic. I'm dragging my feet on getting a new camera. There are too many cameras out there!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You gotta have tons of pics in a journal, I even take memorial photos of the old timers the die in the tank, look under my avatar.

It's nice to know your BBA is gone and you gave it to me.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, at least you can't say I didn't give you anything! :icon_lol:

I'm actually not much of a picture taker so I don't really have a lot of pics. I usually only take them for a particular purpose. Since I haven't posted anything about my tanks for a long time, I didn't take any pics of them during that time. I have pics of my old cichlid tank, but that's of no interest now.

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow if my old camera still works.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

150EH said:


> I notice that all Oto's have the same little quirk about pointing to the left.


Never seen them point like that. The ones I have always had kept their fins out when they sat. The belly almost looks like the bloat you see with mbuna/tropheus. The swelling is in the wrong location and wrong color to be eggs. The fin on the side could be clamping or just awkward sitting.

Thats my 2 cents + being a negative nancy hahaha


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

That belly is normal for Ottos. They have a gut that makes use of beneficial protozoans to break down the cellulose in the algea, and they actually survive on what the protozoans release. Symbiotic relationship...termites are the same way. And algea being extremely low calorie, they need to move a lot of it through to survive. So..plump bellies. Common among herbivores.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Fat bellies on otos is a sign of good health. They are usually wild caught so when you see them in the LFS, they are often starved. If you see otos with thin, flat bellies, that's not good. If you get them, you will need to QT them to ensure they are able to eat and regain their strength. This is also why otos tend to have a high mortality rate the first few weeks, but are pretty hardy after that. Once they've been in your tank for awhile, they fatten back up. When buying otos, look for nice, round bellies. Those are the ones you want.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

X2. All my otos are fat and happy full of algae. But since this has been bumped up, I am really curious on how the tank is progressing.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The tank is doing great! It's very stable so there's not a whole lot going on to write about.

The big event right now is that my Pelvicachromis have bred again and their fry are free swimming now. They've bred many times, but they always lose the fry at this stage. They're just such non-aggressive parents, they don't guard the fry enough. I had some chain loaches in there that were a royal pain to the Pelvicachromis. I removed them so I'm hoping that's the solution to the fry problem. If not, then I'm going to take the tetras out of the tank (which would be a shame because I really like them there).

Just fed the tank some baby brine shrimp. I think the fry is still too small to eat it, but I wanted to give them a chance. At least everyone else in the tank had a feast! LOL!


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

Take the fry out m8, if they are still small enough get them with a siphon, into a bucket with tank water. And stick em in a 20 (bigger the faster they grow). I find that when my L.ornatipinnis spawn in my 55 they used to grow faster in there vs in a 29 grow out tank. But once i started changing the water 25% every other day + 3-5 feeding daily of BBS + ground (or powdered depending on size) NLS grow formula they have started to take off! People also say that decapsulated brine shrimp eggs are great grow out food.

I never trust my pulcher with their fry, every single spawn to date has been eaten by them, always notice the spawn too late.

If the make it to 1" I would love to trade/buy with/from you; assuming they are not pulcher


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, no, I don't want to take the fry away from the parents! The manner in which the parents raise the fry is what I like the most about them! They'll figure it out eventually. And if not that's okay. It's not as if I have a shortage of Pelvicachromis.

And, yeah, they're definitely P. pulcher. I'm just not sure exactly which one though. It's not the standard Krib, but there are so many others, it's hard to get an exact ID.


----------

